# Jaguar Handlebars?



## wrongway (Jul 6, 2015)

These handlebars came on my 1960 Jaguar Mark IV. Are they right or wrong? What should be on it? They look like Road Bars to me......


----------



## jd56 (Jul 6, 2015)

Scott those are wrong.
I have a decent correct set I believe.  I'll get you a picture.

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## wrongway (Jul 6, 2015)

Are you selling that set??


----------



## Pantmaker (Jul 6, 2015)

Those bars go on the 54-55 Jag and Corvette.


----------



## Duck (Jul 6, 2015)

I'd be interested in those, should you decide to part with them- PM me, if so.  TNX


----------



## wrongway (Jul 6, 2015)

Duck said:


> I'd be interested in those, should you decide to part with them- PM me, if so.  TNX




If I find the proper ones I'm sure we'll make a deal on them!


----------



## mruiz (Jul 6, 2015)

Mustache is the correct. term I guest.


----------



## jd56 (Jul 6, 2015)

Here is what I have and none are stamped Schwinn.
The closet one in the picture is stamped Wald.
But, it was pulled off of a 57 or 58 boys Hornet as I recall.
But not having one stamped Schwinn I'm not sure if these lengths are correct and I'm not a middleweight schwinn collector or expert....in fact I'm not an expert on any brand.  [emoji87] 









It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Pantmaker (Jul 6, 2015)

These are the correct bars. They measure ~

22.5" furthest point to point.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 6, 2015)

wrongway said:


> These handlebars came on my 1960 Jaguar Mark IV. Are they right or wrong? What should be on it? They look like Road Bars to me......
> View attachment 223870View attachment 223871View attachment 223872




These somewhat look like the early Jag and Corvette bars but they have way to much rise and I'm pretty sure they are not Schwinn issue.


----------



## Luchotocado (Jul 6, 2015)

wrongway said:


> These handlebars came on my 1960 Jaguar Mark IV. Are they right or wrong? What should be on it? They look like Road Bars to me......
> View attachment 223870View attachment 223871View attachment 223872




I have the handlebars from what I thought was a 60 corvette, however they are 23" across compared to the 22" from the picture above so now im unsure. Im no expert but i thought corvettes and jaguars came with the same parts for the most part. They are schwinn stamped. I was about to put them up on ebay so if you want them they're yours.


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 6, 2015)

Mid/late 60's Typhoons had a pretty high rise. Also don't believe they stamped the bars Schwinn till about that same time-?

Darcie


----------



## Luchotocado (Jul 6, 2015)

Thats a picture of the ones I have, but they are stamped schwinn, so if the above statement is true, then they must be a few years newer.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 6, 2015)

those look like the bars from a later middleweight or lightweight. Part #7819. Darcie is correct, the bars weren't stamped before 1966.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 6, 2015)

Luchotocado said:


> Thats a picture of the ones I have, but they are stamped schwinn, so if the above statement is true, then they must be a few years newer.




I have a set exactly like yours that are marked 68


----------



## Pantmaker (Jul 7, 2015)

Handlebar Geeks note: The 1955 Tandem front bars are like jumbo 1955 Corvette/Jaguar bars.


----------



## spoker (Jul 7, 2015)

early bars came straight back in the grip area


----------



## spoker (Jul 7, 2015)

just sayin,the later bars had the straight part between the stem and where the star to curve up,the early ones curve right away from the stem,no straight area,imho the bars were made wider about the same time they started putting adults on the middle and lightweight bikes in the catalog pics,up till then bikes were designed for younger ppl!! the narrow bars and the rock hard rivet S seat did not make for a comfortable ride


----------



## Luchotocado (Jul 7, 2015)

37fleetwood said:


> I have a set exactly like yours that are marked 68




Mine says 7881-35


----------



## spoker (Jul 7, 2015)

i have 2 56 americans,just to muddy the waters,the early one has straight back bars and short fender darts,the one here ill post is a later 56 with very long fender darts and the bars have a slight outward angle to them,they are 20 inches max at rear of grips


----------



## wrongway (Jul 7, 2015)

Now I'm confused......


----------



## spoker (Jul 7, 2015)

confusion can be part of the fun!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pantmaker (Jul 7, 2015)

I'll see if I can set up one example of each style in chronological order to show the evolution. I did it once for my own sanity, so it may be easy to put back together.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 7, 2015)

The bars with part number 7881 were first used in 1967. Not sure if those bars are the same as the ones with part number 7819 but I doubt they are since they appear to have more rise. Prior to 1967 most all the Schwinns had the 7819 bars.


----------



## wrongway (Jul 9, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> The bars with part number 7881 were first used in 1967. Not sure if those bars are the same as the ones with part number 7819 but I doubt they are since they appear to have more rise. Prior to 1967 most all the Schwinns had the 7819 bars.




Is this to say that I might have the right ones, then?


----------



## rhenning (Jul 9, 2015)

Yes.  Roger


----------



## indiana dave (Jul 9, 2015)

My 57 Jaguar has the bars with the grips pointing completely straight back. A previous owner flipped them for the board track look, but I believe they are original.


----------



## wrongway (Jul 9, 2015)

I guess I could take them loose from the stem and see what the numbers, if any, say. I'll try to do that tonight.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 9, 2015)

The first few years of the middleweights had the bars that Pantmaker shows in his picture. I believe they were on the 55-56 and maybe the 57 models. Then they were changed for sure in 58 and stayed the same till the mid 60s. The Jag and Vette bars #7819 are 22" wide and have a rise of only 2.75". You can see the bends in the parts sheet I posted. When Schwinn first started marking the bars they only had the Schwinn name, no part numbers. If the bars have any markings they are 1966 or later.


----------



## wrongway (Jul 10, 2015)

I checked mine last night and I have no numbers.


----------

